# Slide at Sugar Bowl



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys seen this?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

guy is facing trespassing charges now. he is lucky he wasnt buried or injured.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> guy is facing trespassing charges now. he is lucky he wasnt buried or injured.


Yep, I read. Lucky rider.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Trespassing? Why? Is this an out of bounds area?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Trespassing? Why? Is this an out of bounds area?


In bounds area that has been closed since 2010 because of the extreme avalanche danger. They ducked ropes to get there.


----------

